# New SMA Fired



## RetPara (Apr 9, 2015)

Too much to hope that the Army would finally get a SMA with some touch of reality.....



> *Army Says It Has Nothing to Do With Tattoo Policy Change *
> 
> PENTAGON — A Department of the Army spokesman announced Thursday that Sgt. Maj. Dan Dailey, the highest enlisted soldier in the U.S. Army, had been transferred to an administrative position pending the results of an unspecified investigation.
> 
> ...




*Read more: http://www.duffelblog.com/2015/04/sma-tattoo-policy-change/#ixzz3WoTry0xF*


----------



## reed11b (Apr 9, 2015)

God Damn it Carl! I didn't read "Duffelblog" till the bottom. Not good for my blood pressure.
Reed


----------



## pardus (Apr 9, 2015)

I read the first few lines and thought "Fucking typical" lol



reed11b said:


> God Damn it Carl! I didn't read "Duffelblog" till the bottom. Not good for my blood pressure.
> Reed



 Ya dumbassed Grunt!


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 9, 2015)

I went straight to the link to see if it was a duffel blog story.
Can't believe you fell for it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 9, 2015)

What is most disappointing (similar to The Onion), is that it is becoming more difficult to write outrages headlines - the world, and the military to the same extent, have gotten so outside of what they should be, that nearly anything appears believable at first glance.


----------



## RetPara (Apr 9, 2015)

Don't worry Reed I'll land ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

